# introducing............ me, myself, and I



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello

do you have any pics???they all sound reallly nice


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey welcome! Your horses sound fab! cant wait to see some pix if u have any?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! I'd love to see any pictures of your horses!


----------

